# Foundation for facial eczema?



## hikittie (Jan 26, 2016)

New to the group, and in need of recomendations for foundation that will cover but not irritate my eczema. I used to use bare minerals but for some reason it has started to irritate my eczema. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 27, 2016)

I think at least one of the Bare Minerals powder foundations (not sure about liquid ones) contains bismuth oxychloride, which can irritate the skin, and that could be why you can't use it anymore.

Is it safe to assume you want full coverage?


----------



## celiamakeup (Feb 4, 2016)

ive been using the same foundation for years and always remove my makeup properly at the end of the day, but my skin has suddenly become really bad, getting spots and also dry patches that become sore, its the rimmel lasting finish foundation, anyone know why this might be? or also suggest a new one? 
i only use liquid foundation


----------



## shellygrrl (Feb 4, 2016)

What's your skincare routine?


----------

